# Juli Regani bujumbura Weird Egg Tube or Disease?



## aymenz (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi guys,

Today I have purchased a breeding pair of the above, the male is about 10 cm and the female is about 7cm, beautiful colors and straight bodies, however, the female seems to have which looks like the egg tube - a bit too long compared to other cave spawners I have seen, and the tip of it is black with 3 bristles...

I am a bit worried about this, I did ask the seller who claimed that this is normal...

Is this true, would this disappear or go back to normal or would it stay like this if it is the egg tube?

or is it a kind of disease?

I have included a picture, pardon me if it is not so clear...









Thanks
Aymen


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That tube seems exceptionally long. Can't see the bristles - sounds strange. I'd be concerned too. However, I do not have experience with Julies so my opinion does not have much value. Hopefully others with breeding julies will comment.

Best wishes,
Russ


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Nope- doesn't look right. Here's normal julidochromis vents:


















The egg tube may distend slightly close to spawning time, but in general it is white/yellowish, and appears as a bump more than a tube.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

triscuit said:


> Nope- doesn't look right. Here's normal julidochromis vents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


triscuit, that's kinda what I expecting.

aymenz, something ain't right mate. Might want to catch that fish and take a closer look and put her in QT until you know things are OK.

Russ


----------



## aymenz (Oct 15, 2003)

Thx mates,

Will take a closer shot and upload it as soon as I get back from work...

Will also put her in QT...

Thanks
Aymen


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

If there are bristles on it, you may be looking at callumanus - worms that often hang out of the anus and look like this:http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatment/images/CamallanusInfested/parasites3Web.jpg. From what I understand, it is very contagious and should be treated aggressively.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> If there are bristles on it, you may be looking at callumanus - worms that often hang out of the anus and look like this:http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatment/images/CamallanusInfested/parasites3Web.jpg. From what I understand, it is very contagious and should be treated aggressively.


I wonder if the anal area may be swollen (as a result of the attack) - that could explain the length in the first pic and the bristles are the worms - possibly?

In any event, the "Bristles" don't sound good. If it is worms, I would still QT the fish showing symptoms but you may have to treat the entire tank too.

Act quickly :wink:

Russ


----------



## aymenz (Oct 15, 2003)

Thx guys for all the help...

Here are some closeup pictures, there are no bristles and the area in the question is very soft...
the color of the vent...




























The fish is eating and swimming fine...

Thx
Aymen


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow it is the vent/genital papilla I think not a prolapsed anus/rectum (as I kind of expected). Dunno has she just layed eggs?
Sorry not sure at all what should be done treatment wise or if some go like that just after spawning. Usually so deap in a cave I do not see them.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It looks like there's an egg in the tube... females getting eggbound does happen, but I haven't seen a vent that extended before. You can assure the seller that this is not normal, and you may very well lose her.

How is she looking today?


----------



## aymenz (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi guys,

She is very well actually, I do believe she layed some eggs before getting it from the seller...
she is eating fine, swimming fine along with the male...

It is good to find that it is not a disease for now...

Do i need to do anything with this, like try squeezing the black this out.

Can it be that some eggs are still stuck in the tube?

I touched it yesterday when I caught her, and it was very slimy...

your feedback and opinions are much appreciated guys...

Thx
Aymen


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

aymenz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> She is very well actually, I do believe she layed some eggs before getting it from the seller...
> she is eating fine, swimming fine along with the male...
> ...


I don't know for sure, and others may have different opinions, but if she is getting on well as she is, then I wouldn't try doing anything to her. The added stress of being netted and handled may only serve to make things worse right now, so you may just want to leave her alone and keep a close eye on her for the next few days. If any of her tank mates pick on her, moving her to a QT tank where she can be even less stressed may be a good idea, too. It's amazing the kinds of things these fish can recover from with nothing more than low stress and clean water...
Good luck, though, she's beautiful.


----------



## aymenz (Oct 15, 2003)

thx mate,

You are straight on right with your advice, I only caught her to be able to take the photo and also move her to a QT Tank which I am currently treating with some Melafix...

Will move her back to the community tank in which she was doing great with the male, no other fish are picking on her, on the contrary she is very strong to defend her territory, which she claimed from the Brichardis the 1st day she was introduced to the tank...

the male is also doing a good job keeping every other fish away from it, they always swim together...

Will keep you updated it mates..

Thx 
Aymen


----------

